# grit or gravel ????



## cateyes (Apr 16, 2005)

:



OK as i understand pigeons need grit (gravel) can i use the same gravel pet stores sell for budgies and cockatiels??? (little white grains)


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

Pigeon Grit is quite a bit larger than the grit you buy in pet stores.

Find out if anyone sells chicken feed in your area -- chicken "grit" will do just fine for pidgies. Vitaminized Grit is best ("red" grit), but grey grit will do.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

This grainy gravel that looks like coarse salt with some charcoal black dots in it is not fitting.. try to get some pigeon grit, red cross grit from a feed supply store or online from a pigeon house. This can be white, or red, and it has oyster shells in it sometimes and charcoal.

Your pigeons will like it. as the gravel really doesn't do anything..


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Pigeon Grit*

I agree pigeon grit is what pigeons need.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Yes, Pigeons should get good grit made for them.

Check-out Jedds. Search on "Grit" or "Pick-Stone" and you'll find some good products

http://www.jedds.com/CatalogQuickShop.asp


----------

